# European Schools



## Andriy Pryymachenko (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi there!
A lot of time passed since I visited these forums. I spent about two years getting a film certificate in the US, returned back to Europe and got a producing job. But I feel that it is time to go on.

I'd like to continue my education in Europe. The schools that I am interested in are:

*UK*
- National Film and Television School
- London Film School (not really sure about this one)
Is there any other "famous" films school in the UK?

*Germany*
- University of Television and Film Munich
- University of Television and Film Potsdam
- Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg Film Academy

I heard a lot about Lodz and Famu as well, but since I want to prolong my education as a director, these schools might not be the best for this case (they are a lot better at cinematography)

What can you say about the mentioned schools? Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance )


----------



## Andriy Pryymachenko (Dec 26, 2008)

I am also interested in screenwriting schools in Europe.
As far as I understand, NTFS would be the best one.
Any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## teaching solutions (Jan 1, 2009)

First you makeup your mind where you want to go you already done degree in film and now you want to become a screen writer now i think this is a foolish idea.



------------------
http://www.teachingsolutions.org/cset.html CSET study guide


----------



## Andriy Pryymachenko (Jan 1, 2009)

The thing is that I do not have a degree. It is just a certificate.


----------



## Film Schools (Jan 21, 2009)

National Film & TV School is very hard to get in since it is the best film school in Europe and London film school is also good one. They have launched their screenwriting program couple years ago and it takes take only a year to complete.

In order to study in these german film schools you need to speak German.

Lodz is also same, you need to speak Polish.

Famu has started to offer a new international MFA Program but it is quite expensive

You can check this link to find out about top film schools in europe

http://www.filmcampus.net/top-...chools-and-programs/

http://www.filmcampus.net/international-film-schools/


----------



## Cheneration (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt if London has the "best film school in Europe"     !!!! I actually heard a lot of bad things about it from two people I know who went there.. but those could be subjective opinions too.

I personally think that Munich has one of the best programs.. Their alumnis are people like Wim Wenders, Roland Emmerich, Bernd Eichinger and Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck (who just won the Academy Award with "The Lives of Others"..) plus students from Munich won and got nominated for five Academy student awards.. The school has great teachers, facilities and tution is ridiculously cheap in comparison to any school in London because the schools in Germany receive federal funding. The downside though is that it is VERY competitive to get in and yes the classes will be taught in German.. So if you speak German and think you will be able to face the competition for the German film schools then go there over any school in England!!!

I am myself from Germany and was thinking of applying to Munich and Berlin for film school but I felt that I wasn't good enough (because of the years of required industry experience and the extensive portfolio they demand from you)..
So I applied to USC film school and got in which worked out pretty good too    ..

Another German film school you forgot to mention (besides the famous Babelsberg one) is the DFFB in Berlin. Those are the four prestigious ones in Germany.. forget any of the other ones you might find!!

So best of luck to you wherever you go if Germany, England or Prague!!


----------



## Andriy Pryymachenko (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!
I`ve learned German for seven years, but a lot of time passed since I used it the last time.
So I would need to review it...


----------



## Film Schools (Jan 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by Cheneration:
> I doubt if London has the "best film school in Europe"     !!!! I actually heard a lot of bad things about it from two people I know who went there.. but those could be subjective opinions too.
> 
> well I said national film television school is the best film school in europe and, it really is. I heard some bad things about london film school as well but they are training filmmakers more than 50 years and has many famous alumnus.
> ...


----------

